# Farm-to-Table Programs



## tpatt (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey All -

I'm wondering if there are any college level programs on farm-to-table food systems out there. The college in my hometown is launching a summer farm-to-table culinary program, and I don't know if this is something completely new, or if there's already established programs. There are lots of sustainable ag / local food businesses in this part of Vermont, so a college program in farm-to-table makes sense here --- anyone know of others that are better established?

-tim


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kendall College is involved in it to some extent but it is in Chicago. However, I heard about that school in Vermont and from what I saw, it seems fine. I'd just recommend learning from businesses that do it already. Education has a lot of red tape so to implement "new" education, usually a lot needs to be done so by the time it's rolled out, it isn't so current. That's just my opinion.


----------



## gumboots (Oct 8, 2010)

i would check out NECI (New England Culinary Institute)...a co-worker attended and always boasts about their emphasis on using local product, etc.


----------



## ken bo slice (Jan 26, 2011)

Id say be careful with that sort of thing, its a hot topic right now and its easy for schools to grab student with that kind of thing. A small program might simply be a better investment, you can learn all that stuff from businesses and being in tune with the movement. Good luck though.


----------



## saucey (Apr 17, 2011)

hey,

they start a sustainable food systems degree option at one of the community colleges out here in AZ. I actually used to work for the main chef in charge of the program. It seems very interesting they offer it as a certificate or associates degree

http://www.riosalado.edu/programs/sustainable/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## foodtroll (Mar 30, 2011)

I go to Metro College in Omaha, NE and they have been working to develop this sort of thing. We utilize our greenhouses and gardens during the summer and fall months and have talked about getting chickens and possibly goats in.  But we do a good rapport with the local community and being an agriculture state we do get to utilize some of what is produced locally.


----------

